# Protech 6ft snow pusher vs horst pusher



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey guys, im having a hard time deciding between a protech pusher a metalpless pusher a grattex pusher a shoule pusher a horst or a cotech snow pusher with a back dragger for my 30hp 4x4 compact tractor with a loader if anybody has any input it would be greatly appreciated. Im looking a 6 footer


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

And what are you going to plow with said toy?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1820416 said:


> And what are you going to plow with said toy?


What? I said johndeere 3032e. I also have a rear blower


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Read the quote. 

Subject is plow, toy-6ft plow.

What are you plowing, drive ways, lots, sidewalks ?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1820424 said:


> Read the quote.
> 
> Subject is plow, toy-6ft plow.
> 
> What are you plowing, drive ways, lots, sidewalks ?


Oh i see driveways im not at the commercial stage yet it will be used primarely for bAckdragging


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's what I thought and that's a bad idea for doing drives. Buy a blade for getting up close to house and so forth. 

Hiring curbs will bend the loader arms.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NickSnow&Mow;1820405 said:


> Hey guys, im having a hard time deciding between a protech pusher a metalpless pusher a grattex pusher a shoule pusher a horst or a cotech snow pusher with a back dragger for my 30hp 4x4 compact tractor with a loader if anybody has any input it would be greatly appreciated. Im looking a 6 footer


Punctuation, a lost art!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1820430 said:


> That's what I thought and that's a bad idea for doing drives. Buy a blade for getting up close to house and so forth.
> 
> Hiring curbs will bend the loader arms.


i thought a box with a backdrag on top would hold in the snow better and why would it bend the loaders with a box and not with a blade?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Waste of money for what you're doing. Have you checked prices on them? I'm guessing not 

It is recommended to buy a subframe and take loader off - more money


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1820481 said:


> Waste of money for what you're doing. Have you checked prices on them? I'm guessing not
> 
> It is recommended to buy a subframe and take loader off - more money


Yes they're all around $2500. What is taking the loader off gonna help? That just makes things more complicated


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You're entirely too young and lost to be doing this. Why anyone would think about doing driveways with a pusher box is beyond my comprehension.

Wanna have something worth using for drives? Put a blower on the back of it and go.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1820593 said:


> You're entirely too young and lost to be doing this. Why anyone would think about doing driveways with a pusher box is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> Wanna have something worth using for drives? Put a blower on the back of it and go.


you have no idea what you're talking about. First off I already have a rear blower
Secoundly i dont want a normal box i want a box with a coverd top for backdragging i have no idea why you guys think im stupid? Its no different than a strait blade except it can keep the snow from coming out the sides. How is that not better than a strait blade? Im not the expert here. I would like to know why 1olddogto thinks a blade would be better he knows a lot more than me and you do too but no need to say im too young and lost. Thanks


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;1820653 said:


> you have no idea what you're talking about. First off I already have a rear blower
> Secoundly i dont want a normal box i want a box with a coverd top for backdragging i have no idea why you guys think im stupid? Its no different than a strait blade except it can keep the snow from coming out the sides. How is that not better than a strait blade? Im not the expert here. I would like to know why 1olddogto thinks a blade would be better he knows a lot more than me and you do too but no need to say im too young and lost. Thanks


Think about it.

You're talking about back dragging. A blade is straight. A pusher has 3 sides. What would you back drag that you can't just blower?

If anything look for an inverted blower. You're wasting your money buying a pusher kage etc for drive ways


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1820660 said:


> Think about it.
> 
> You're talking about back dragging. A blade is straight. A pusher has 3 sides. What would you back drag that you can't just blower?
> 
> If anything look for an inverted blower. You're wasting your money buying a pusher kage etc for drive ways


you still dont understand im looking for a 4 sided pusher that can be flipped around with the loader. it will be faster than blowing my plan is to only blow in heavy snow and drag for the light stuff my tractor is too small for an inverted i cant drive over 5ft of snow. already have a brand new frontier pto blower


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nobody thinks your stupid. It just seems your over complicating things. I think a pusher would be a pain in the ass to try and use on drives. We don't do any drives but if we did a pusher would be my last tool of choice. I think a blade on the front ( maybe with wings ) and a blower on the back would be optimal. Just my .02


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah using a box like that with your little tractor is a great way to bend the arms

I agree with above poster


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Bossman 92;1820667 said:


> Nobody thinks your stupid. It just seems your over complicating things. I think a pusher would be a pain in the ass to try and use on drives. We don't do any drives but if we did a pusher would be my last tool of choice. I think a blade on the front ( maybe with wings ) and a blower on the back would be optimal. Just my .02


ok. What blade would you recommend?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1820669 said:


> Yeah using a box like that with your little tractor is a great way to bend the arms
> 
> I agree with above poster


ok thanks. What blade would you recomend?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a fan of The BOSS products BUT I am not sure if they have a plow for your application. There is a member on here that goes by the name of Neige. If you are serious about doing drives and are in this for the long haul you may want to look him up as he has drives down to a science.

Best of luck to you this season


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've watched many youtube videos of guys from Quebec doing it like nick is describing, way more efficient then a small blower... I think grattex makes nice stuff, shoule makes amazing blowers but never seen their pushers... Kitchener tractor sells grattex stuff just fyi


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

thanks and ya im serious about and have been talking to paul, although i dont have 100k for a big tractor


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Not saying you need 100k....just saying he knows far more about that side of the industry than most


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;1820716 said:


> I've watched many youtube videos of guys from Quebec doing it like nick is describing, way more efficient then a small blower... I think grattex makes nice stuff, shoule makes amazing blowers but never seen their pushers... Kitchener tractor sells grattex stuff just fyi


what??? we have been looking into the grattex, a dealer in kitchener changes everything. i thought we were either gonna have to pay crazy shipping prices or hike er to quebec! my plan is to backdrag onto the road and then blow the snow into the yard. i thought that would be the fastest way possible. Whats your opinion? thanks so much


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

How long is the driveway that you plan to back drag into the road? You sah you can't drive over 5ft of snow yet you want to start at the top of every driveway? I'm confused. Why not use a blade and have the ability to angle snow out of the way. When that pusher fills up that tractor won't want anything to do with it


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

SnowFakers;1820734 said:


> How long is the driveway that you plan to back drag into the road? You sah you can't drive over 5ft of snow yet you want to start at the top of every driveway? I'm confused. Why not use a blade and have the ability to angle snow out of the way. When that pusher fills up that tractor won't want anything to do with it


my plan is to use blower for very heavy stuff and backdrag for the lighter stuff


----------



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

What kind of blower do you have?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

velocicaur;1821171 said:


> What kind of blower do you have?


Brand new never used frontier sb1164


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have to say the box is not going to be the best money spent. I know your biggest problem is going to be turning even being half full. Do to the weight of your tractor. The front wheels are just going to slid because the weight is just to far forward. We have a 35 hp tractor I hate it for snow!! I tried running a 7.6 plow on a skidsteer mount. The tractor just seemed to be pushed around by anything over 4". The plow will give you many more options backdrag, windrowing, and it will also stack higher. My guess is you want a box because you don't have hydro's to the front loader arms?

I had a box on a skidsteer and after one season with it bought a plow for the above reasons.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

fireside;1821220 said:


> I have to say the box is not going to be the best money spent. I know your biggest problem is going to be turning even being half full. Do to the weight of your tractor. The front wheels are just going to slid because the weight is just to far forward. We have a 35 hp tractor I hate it for snow!! I tried running a 7.6 plow on a skidsteer mount. The tractor just seemed to be pushed around by anything over 4". The plow will give you many more options backdrag, windrowing, and it will also stack higher. My guess is you want a box because you don't have hydro's to the front loader arms?
> 
> I had a box on a skidsteer and after one season with it bought a plow for the above reasons.


you are correct i dont thibk i have hydros on thevloader. The main reason i want a box is to contain all the snow in one backdragging pass. Do you think ill have problems if im backdragging with it 90% of the time? I will rarely use this for pushing all in really need is backdragging do you think i will still have the problems you mentioned? Thanks for your help


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep. It'll be worse back dragging


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1821259 said:


> Yep. It'll be worse back dragging


So what do you suggest considering i dont think i have hydros on the loader? Sorry for all the questions but im going to keep this stuff for a long time and dont want to waste my money on the wrong tools. Thanks


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So on this tractor you have a rear facing blower on the back. You are looking for something to install on the loader arms to pull the snow all the way to the road so you can then turn and blow it on the front lawn, correct? 
I would blow as much as I can on the lawn first then pull back the rest and then blow that on the lawn. I would take a blade and fab it to fit on the loader arms so it is facing backwards.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;1821348 said:


> So on this tractor you have a rear facing blower on the back. You are looking for something to install on the loader arms to pull the snow all the way to the road so you can then turn and blow it on the front lawn, correct?
> I would blow as much as I can on the lawn first then pull back the rest and then blow that on the lawn. I would take a blade and fab it to fit on the loader arms so it is facing backwards.


That's pretty much what these grattex and shoule blades are...

I don't know maybe it's just me, but I don't see how it can be a problem...

Nick should post a video from YouTube as I've seen a few then everyone will know what he's talking about

For what it's worth, my 3720 is unstoppable and will plow thru anything with a 7' plow


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple L;1821350 said:


> That's pretty much what these grattex and shoule blades are...
> 
> I don't know maybe it's just me, but I don't see how it can be a problem...
> 
> ...


So his tractor is the same just less hp and no cab.

How many drives are you trying to do?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

cet;1821356 said:


> So his tractor is the same just less hp and no cab.
> 
> How many drives are you trying to do?


My goal for this year is 25 double driveways. And yes the 3032e is 32hp and no cab. Triple Ls is i think 10? Hp more poweful and has a cab. And you are correct about my system of backdragging and blowing. Good suggestion Triple L i will find a good video


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

here is a good example of what im talking about. The one in this video is home made


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry if this is getting kinda confusing but here is another style of backdragger we have been considering. This is a great example of what ill be doing with it


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Triple L;1821350 said:


> That's pretty much what these grattex and shoule blades are...
> 
> I don't know maybe it's just me, but I don't see how it can be a problem...
> 
> ...


Trying to back drag with a pusher box down a whole driveway is going to be a problem. He doesn't have enough weight to keep traction. You'll start spinning long before you run out of horsepower. Everyone knows that

I would do what cet said. Blow the driveway and just back drag by the top. No need to pull the whole driveway down


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I know it's a bigger tractor but I think the idea is great


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1821365 said:


> Trying to back drag with a pusher box down a whole driveway is going to be a problem. He doesn't have enough weight to keep traction. You'll start spinning long before you run out of horsepower. Everyone knows that
> 
> I would do what cet said. Blow the driveway and just back drag by the top. No need to pull the whole driveway down


But remember i only want to use it for the whole driveway in very light snow. If its a foot or more ill do exactly what you said and use the blower for most of it. Also i have 4x4 and skinny ag tires (even more grippy than industrial and turf tires)


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;1821367 said:


> I know it's a bigger tractor but I think the idea is great


yup thats a good video too, dont want the problems that might happen with the extendible sides though.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

NickSnow&Mow;1821368 said:


> But remember i only want to use it for the whole driveway in very light snow. If its a foot or more ill do exactly what you said and use the blower for most of it. Also i have 4x4 and skinny ag tires (even more grippy than industrial and turf tires)


Turf tires actually have the most traction of industrial or ags... on snow and ice anyway


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;1821368 said:


> But remember i only want to use it for the whole driveway in very light snow. If its a foot or more ill do exactly what you said and use the blower for most of it. Also i have 4x4 and skinny ag tires (even more grippy than industrial and turf tires)


4 wheel drive won't do anything if you can get traction. I have 4 wd on a similar size tractor and it will throw the tractor around even trying to back blade top soil lol


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;1821411 said:


> Turf tires actually have the most traction of industrial or ags... on snow and ice anyway


Hmmm didnt know that i just assumed ags would be the grippiest considering they have big lugs and are thinner to cut into the snow. Im sure you're right though.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1821413 said:


> 4 wheel drive won't do anything if you can get traction. I have 4 wd on a similar size tractor and it will throw the tractor around even trying to back blade top soil lol


Okay haha still a lot better than 2wd. Well we have come to a decision. We're going to make a home made backdragger only, just like the one in the video with the kubota. Same width as the blower so its not in the way. Some of you guys probably think home made is a joke but we can handle it. Thanks for all of your input and i will post pics when its finished


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;1821420 said:


> Okay haha still a lot better than 2wd. Well we have come to a decision. We're going to make a home made backdragger only, just like the one in the video with the kubota. Same width as the blower so its not in the way. Some of you guys probably think home made is a joke but we can handle it. Thanks for all of your input and i will post pics when its finished


The reason for making our own is both the shoule 
And grattex come to about $4000 we can make it for $700


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That Kubota in the second video you posted is almost 60 HP. That is a big difference with what you have. There is nothing wrong with what your plan is...it's just gonna take a long time. To much dicking around, especially with no weight, HP or cab. Any heavy snow and you'll be in trouble. You'll find out what works and what doesn't, and adjust from there.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

WIPensFan;1821443 said:


> That Kubota in the second video you posted is almost 60 HP. That is a big difference with what you have. There is nothing wrong with what your plan is...it's just gonna take a long time. To much dicking around, especially with no weight, HP or cab. Any heavy snow and you'll be in trouble. You'll find out what works and what doesn't, and adjust from there.


thats what the blower is for! If the snow gets too heavy ill blow it. This backdragger is for light snow only. Thanks


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I never saw in your post into now. Your tractor has no cab!!! Just stop before you spend any money get a tractor with a cab. It will not be to bad after the snow stops but during the storm snowing than add wind plus the blower not a good day for anyone. In my eyes it's not very safe to run unprotected.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.usatireproducts.com/scrapers.html I think this would be a cheaper route for you.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

fireside;1822155 said:


> I never saw in your post into now. Your tractor has no cab!!! Just stop before you spend any money get a tractor with a cab. It will not be to bad after the snow stops but during the storm snowing than add wind plus the blower not a good day for anyone. In my eyes it's not very safe to run unprotected.


He can get a Curtis but they are 3-4k last I checked


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;1821447 said:


> thats what the blower is for! If the snow gets too heavy ill blow it. This backdragger is for light snow only. Thanks


:laughing:

The back dragger will be faster when the snow gets heavy...

Basically you have the wrong machine to do what you want to do.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's not forget this guy's just a kid trying to make a couple bucks...

I did a lot of stupid stuff when I was young that I'd never do today...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I notice here and on lawnsite anytime a youngster asks question a lot of folks try to piss on the fire in his eye and dis them for trying, why is that. As a teenager I was out there with a shovel and a broom hustling walkways and steps, the guy is trying encourage him not shoot him down. Yeah he doesn't have a cab on the tractor he will figure out when it is time to change up the equipment( or freeze to death) work with what you got until you can get better equipment, don't stand around with a thumb up your bum.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Chineau;1822473 said:


> I notice here and on lawnsite anytime a youngster asks question a lot of folks try to piss on the fire in his eye and dis them for trying, why is that. As a teenager I was out there with a shovel and a broom hustling walkways and steps, the guy is trying encourage him not shoot him down. Yeah he doesn't have a cab on the tractor he will figure out when it is time to change up the equipment( or freeze to death) work with what you got until you can get better equipment, don't stand around with a thumb up your bum.


Thank you. And there is just no way i can afford a cab. A nice 3720 or 3039r with a cab will run close to 40k like Triple L said im just getting started. Could any of you guys afford a 45k setup when you were 14. Back to the backdragger/box pusher i cant understand how it wont work. Im trying to take everyones advice but there is just no logical reason that it cant work. Also to the guys that say inverted is the only way thats only true on 45+ Hp tractors mine couldnt handle it


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

NickSnow&Mow;1823331 said:


> Thank you. And there is just no way i can afford a cab. A nice 3720 or 3039r with a cab will run close to 40k like Triple L said im just getting started. Could any of you guys afford a 45k setup when you were 14. Back to the backdragger/box pusher i cant understand how it wont work. Im trying to take everyones advice but there is just no logical reason that it cant work. Also to the guys that say inverted is the only way thats only true on 45+ Hp tractors mine couldnt handle it


I think their wave length is different than yours. You just want to get the job done, they are thinking as efficient as possible. Yes a snow blower will be cold, yes you will be eating snow, yes it will take longer than a 45 hp tractor. But who cares...... Now to me it would make more sense to mount the blower on the front and a bade on the 3 point with a power angle. You can just plow the drive going forward in light snow, better visibility getting close to the garage, less snow in the face, and you can blow going forward. You don't need a loader if you got a blower.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

MI Green;1823371 said:


> I think their wave length is different than yours. You just want to get the job done, they are thinking as efficient as possible. Yes a snow blower will be cold, yes you will be eating snow, yes it will take longer than a 45 hp tractor. But who cares...... Now to me it would make more sense to mount the blower on the front and a bade on the 3 point with a power angle. You can just plow the drive going forward in light snow, better visibility getting close to the garage, less snow in the face, and you can blow going forward. You don't need a loader if you got a blower.


No mid pto. front blower is not an option.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

NickSnow&Mow;1823399 said:


> No mid pto. front blower is not an option.


I think most front blowers run off of aux hydros and it don't take that many gpm. There was a guy on here who had a 48 or 54 inch hydro blower on a 4000 series tractor. So it can't take that much more hp if at all. If you had a rear blade and can off set it then you can angle the run off from the blower to the side for the next blowing pass.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.erskineattachments.com/attachments/compacttractor/front-mount-snowblower/ here is a front mount rear pto unit. Can't use the 3- point though.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

MI Green;1823410 said:


> I think most front blowers run off of aux hydros and it don't take that many gpm. There was a guy on here who had a 48 or 54 inch hydro blower on a 4000 series tractor. So it can't take that much more hp if at all. If you had a rear blade and can off set it then you can angle the run off from the blower to the side for the next blowing pass.


 trust me ive looked into it the only way to run a front blower either on the loader or directly on the tractor is with something you put on the 3 point hitch. The fronteir loader blower is around 10 grand. Besides ive already bought my rear frontier blower so im not going back. I just can decide what to put on the loader. And no im not taking the loader off.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

NickSnow&Mow;1823444 said:


> trust me ive looked into it the only way to run a front blower either on the loader or directly on the tractor is with something you put on the 3 point hitch. The fronteir loader blower is around 10 grand. Besides ive already bought my rear frontier blower so im not going back. I just can decide what to put on the loader. And no im not taking the loader off.


A snow plow be better something with wings on Your tractor have down pressure

You get closer to things and if start to loose traction you can angle the plow windrow snow to one side when you are back dragging
I don't have little tractor Here is what I run http://protechcorp.com/Products/SnoAttachments/SnoBlade.aspx

I run it on a Skid Its faster then my tractor doing double wide drives

I know a guy here has one on a loader tractor a NH 60hp and he loves his

Good luck


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Antlerart06;1823452 said:


> A snow plow be better something with wings on Your tractor have down pressure
> 
> You get closer to things and if start to loose traction you can angle the plow windrow snow to one side when you are back dragging
> I don't have little tractor Here is what I run http://protechcorp.com/Products/SnoAttachments/SnoBlade.aspx
> ...


 Nevermind about what i said about making my own. We are not doing that ill probably end up paying $2000 for the horst pusher/puller. Thsnks for your thoughts but getting a front blower or angling blade is just not An option for me. I still havent heard anything i like better. Oh and Triple L i want a shoule but they come out to over $4000


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

NickSnow&Mow;1824342 said:


> Nevermind about what i said about making my own. We are not doing that ill probably end up paying $2000 for the horst pusher/puller. Thsnks for your thoughts but getting a front blower or angling blade is just not An option for me. I still havent heard anything i like better. Oh and Triple L i want a shoule but they come out to over $4000


Yeah I knew they weren't cheap, but remember you get what you pay for, look on kijiji in Quebec or out that way...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;1824363 said:


> Yeah I knew they weren't cheap, but remember you get what you pay for, look on kijiji in Quebec or out that way...


Ya that is true. Although ive looked at the horst when i was by ottowa last week and its built very heavily. The horst is all welded the shoule is partly bolted


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

For straight forward plowing a frame mounted is best and you get better traction. But if back dragging is what he is planning on doing a loader will be better especially with that sized tractor because it gives a few extra feet for snow to build up before it even reaches the rear tire as well as the 2' from the front of the box to the back. IMO if i was you and i had limited funds, i would make a box or dragger first to see what works and what does before dropping a few thousand on something that may turn up to be useless. 

Most of the guys on here look at it as something thats not as efficient and that doesn't have the comforts as a cab, etc, But they forget about what they were doing when they were 14.


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

This might be a biased opinion, but it is worth your time to watch this video.






Cheers


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

rdl;1824864 said:


> This might be a biased opinion, but it is worth your time to watch this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yes extendiblea are awesome but out of my price range


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

cubplower;1824785 said:


> For straight forward plowing a frame mounted is best and you get better traction. But if back dragging is what he is planning on doing a loader will be better especially with that sized tractor because it gives a few extra feet for snow to build up before it even reaches the rear tire as well as the 2' from the front of the box to the back. IMO if i was you and i had limited funds, i would make a box or dragger first to see what works and what does before dropping a few thousand on something that may turn up to be useless.
> 
> Most of the guys on here look at it as something thats not as efficient and that doesn't have the comforts as a cab, etc, But they forget about what they were doing when they were 14.


What I was doing at 14 driving a no cab 2wd tractor with a 8' western frame mounted with a 7' rear blade Had a heat houser You was warm on the front but your back would be cold or frozen


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rdl;1824864 said:


> This might be a biased opinion, but it is worth your time to watch this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That plow needs be on the back of my tractor LOL

In the video First NH drag to the street didn't show how you pile the snow with it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Antlerart06;1824970
In the video First NH drag to the street didn't show how you pile the snow with it[/QUOTE said:


> You pull it down the street and feather it out.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Antlerart06;1824964 said:


> What I was doing at 14 driving a no cab 2wd tractor with a 8' western frame mounted with a 7' rear blade Had a heat houser You was warm on the front but your back would be cold or frozen


I was out in the open too just on my old garden tractor. Granted I'm only 19, I'm still young and would still go out in the open if need be. Not willingly but then you just gotta dress warm.

I think his idea isn't bad theres just some things that i personally would do differently. Instead of dropping $2500 on a pusher just that fits this machine, i would make a back drag blade for it. It just doesn't make sense to spend that much money if you're 14 and will likely be buying a truck/plow in the next few years or will get a machine more suitable to this application. In 5 years will this machine still be your main plowing tool?


----------

